# Charlotte Repticon this weekend, 1/5 & 1/6



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I just realized there's a repticon this weekend near Charlotte! Anyone planning on going? I don't need anything but I always like seeing what's there and meeting up with my froggy friends.


----------



## Nightlife (Jan 15, 2012)

I will be there. Is there anyway someone could bring me some bugs. All I have us springtails.


----------



## Juand15 (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't believe that I missed this? 

I guess that's what happens when your full time student and work. :/ maybe next time!


Juan


----------

